# Ground Zero GZPt 28SX tweeter review



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

I have been running this tweeter for a couple months in a 3-way front stage setup accompanied by a GXPT80SQX midrange and a Morel MW220 midbass setup powered by Ground Zero Uranium amplifiers. These tweeters are currently playing from 6k and up with a 24dB slope. They are mounted in the sail panels of my Scion xB and are on-axis with the driver. 

My opinion of these is what you would expect of a German engineered and hand built driver. Outstanding. I would compare it to a ScanSpeak compact tweeter, but it outperforms any that I have owned or heard. This tweeter is extremely dynamic, very clean and handles anything I can throw at it. The build quality is superb.


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

There are some bold statements there 

Glad to hear that they are quality!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

WestCo said:


> There are some bold statements there
> 
> Glad to hear that they are quality!


Bold statements indeed. I have had the opportunity to own quite a few very good sets of tweeters and these are some of, if not, the best I have owned.

I give a close second to the Morel Supremo Piccolos.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Those terminals on the back are not very installer friendly. Is that piece removable?

Does any other mounting hardware come with them?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I would hope so if not it will prove to be creative.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for the review Glenn, it is a really nice tweeter. I look forward to using it myself. 





[email protected] said:


> Those terminals on the back are not very installer friendly. Is that piece removable?
> 
> Does any other mounting hardware come with them?


No it is not. You can see the rivet in the picture. It is a press fit tweeter, I do not think it comes with any other hardware.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Those terminals on the back are not very installer friendly. Is that piece removable?
> 
> Does any other mounting hardware come with them?


The two things you mentioned are the two items I would change about the tweeter. You have to be mindful of the terminals and the tweet is press fit. When you open the box, what you see in my pics is what you get. I just made the mounting hole a tad larger and wrapped the vinyl into the hole so the tweet would press fit. Honestly, I don't think I've ever used any hardware that came with tweets in general.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

GLN305 said:


> Honestly, I don't think I've ever used any hardware that came with tweets in general.


If baffles me sometimes what people would use most of the mounting hardware these tweeters come with in. Are car doors a spacious box design everywhere but in my world or am I missing something?  I use the flush mount cups if they help... and often they're just as useless as the other mounting junk.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

We use the cups to mold into sail panels sometimes, and we use the bridge mount that comes with the Illusion tweeters for mounting in OEM spots...


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> We use the cups to mold into sail panels sometimes, and we use the bridge mount that comes with the Illusion tweeters for mounting in OEM spots...


That makes sense, I've use the cups and bridge mounts for that as well now that I think about it.


----------



## ryyo (Jun 29, 2009)

Did you buy these local to NN, or did you have to order them?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

ryyo said:


> Did you buy these local to NN, or did you have to order them?


He purchased his gear directly from us. Our closest dealer to you right now is up in Myersville, Maryland. Hinnant Designs is the shops name.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Those terminals on the back are not very installer friendly. Is that piece removable?
> 
> Does any other mounting hardware come with them?


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## ryyo (Jun 29, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> He purchased his gear directly from us. Our closest dealer to you right now is up in Myersville, Maryland. Hinnant Designs is the shops name.


Thanks!


----------

